# Lonsdale House - Rutland College, Oakham, Apr13



## The Wombat (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is the first of 2 sites visited that day. 

_The Rutland college itself closed in September 2012, after relocating to a new site. It was a sixth form college mostly for A levels, for students aged 16-19. Lonsdale House was the halls of residence for students at the college, which closed several years previously. Rumour has it the site has been sold to a supermarket.
_
Sadly its been hit by firebugs, but refreshingly didn’t see any graffiti.
Apologies for the lack of external shots, but tragically my camera battery died, as I obviously hadn’t charged it enough after my trip away. And I didn’t bring a spare battery, school boy error! 
Explore with King Mongoose


















































the cellar




















the attic















random christmas decorations


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL I was gonna look here this weekend!
Will give it a miss now, cheers for sharing...


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looked a nice little mooch around mate, nice pics


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks guys. Bit trashed here.
Going to have a look at the college itself sometime


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 1, 2013)

This building is now newly sealed


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 1, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> This building is now newly sealed



oh no! gutted for you mate. It was open for ages!


----------

